# Where can I buy a Surrey Bicycle?



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2008)

I want one that seats four adults.  

I checked our Rhoades, then I checked out Bicycle Revolution and International Surrey Company.  I am trying to decide whether to buy one.  My local bike stores don't have them, nor will they order one for me to try out.  I don't like the idea of buying one sight unseen, but I may have to.  

Any ideas?


----------



## Kozman (Apr 22, 2008)

*Bicycle for 4?*

Isn't that called a rickshaw??


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 22, 2008)

*They are so much fun*

We road them when we were staying in Cape May NJ.  We kept mistakenly calling them Sorry Sureys.  It finely stuck and now we can't mention the things without saying that way.

I would call a bike rental shop where these are rented.  Do a search on Bike Rentals in Cape May and call them up.  If you can get their distributor or dealer then you might be able to find someone who know something about how to buy them.

I would not be surprised if you can't find a shop that would show you one and sell it to you...


----------



## Kozman (Apr 22, 2008)

*Surrey Bicycle*

Okay.  All kidding aside, I goggled it and it looks like you can purchase one from:

http://store.bicyclerevolution.com/subitaqu.html

I guess I recall seeing one of these being rented somewhere in my travels?  Sanibel? Hilton Head?


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Galveston, TX*

Many of them are made in Galveston, TX.
This company ships them all over the states from what I understand.
We were just there this weekend, and saw them all over the seawall.


----------



## mepiccolo (Apr 22, 2008)

We got REALLY lucky and bought one of these used from my co-worker (ours actually sits 3 adults and 2 little ones in the front seating area).  It needs a paint job but I got it for just $350.00!  When I was looking to buy one I tried ebay (only one used one for $2,000 at the time) and that was all I could find.  I do think areas where they rent them on the beach, park, lake, etc. would be a good try to get a used one.  It really is so much better than the tandem bike we have, where all I see is my husband's back and it is difficult to hold a conversation.  Good luck searching - I love this bike!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for your ideas and links, everyone!  

I am going to call more of the bike shops, some further away from the house, and see if anyone has one to ride around the block before we buy.  We have rented them at the Marriotts in Orlando and meant to rent at Villas at Wilderness Lodge, but we didn't get to ride those.  

All these different brands, I just want to pick out the sturdiest one, with speeds, if possible.  

Mepiccolo, what a lucky thing, to have someone selling one like that.  I would love to find one that is used.  I wouldn't mind painting it, for the savings.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 23, 2008)

They were renting them when we were at Saratoga Springs last summer and I know that they rent them at the Boardwalk.

We used to rent them all the time at the Jersey shore when the kids were little, to ride on the boardwalk in the morning (Wildwood, NJ).  I imagine they still rent them there - just haven't been there in many, many years.  Those were our pre-timeshare days.  Once we got into timesharing, we started going where the ocean was _warm_!


----------



## 14thMed (Apr 23, 2008)

There has been one on the Milwaukee Craigslist a couple of times the last 2 weeks.  Al


----------

